# Just Joined



## rookiesmoker (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello All,

I am making my announcement to this forum.  And let me tell you that I have been enjoying this forum for about three months now.

Anyway, as my name indicates I am a Rookie when it comes to smoking.  The wife and kids got me a Kingsford Barrel Grill for Christmas, and I am learning to smoke on it as well.

In the last three months or so, I have tried many of the recipe's that the forum members and Jeff have provided.  My first crack at it was on New Year's.  I just could not wait to get started.  Anyway, I got a whole chicken and some Country Style Pork Ribs, grabbed a few cans of Natty Light (well maybe more than a few), and began my quest.  Had a party to goto that night with about 12 adults.  There is usually enough food at these parties to feed an army, but I wanted to hit the ground running with my new toy.

To make a long story short, there were 5 other couples that night that were taking food home with them, and all the wife and I took home was two empty serving platters and a chicken skeleton.

Since then, I have done some pulled pork, brisket (have not mastered yet), pork shoulder steak (these are awsome if you have not tried yet), pork chops and just last night a pork tenderloin.

I bleed Orange and Black, and love to watch my kids play sports.

Hello to all, and I look forward to hearing from you all in the future.

By the way, I am wanting to get a "TRUE" smoker, so if any one has any suggestions, I am all EARS (literally)


----------



## meowey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined!

Ask lots of questions.  The friendly folks here will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF..You've come to the right place.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF RookieSmoker. Glad you finally came on board. Looking forward to seeing your posts.

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF RookieSmoker, I'm glad you decided to join in the fun!! Sounds like your well on your way to Q dome!! 

What a great compliment, all I can say is get used to it, and do what I do, hide some food before your friends devour it....lol.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome aboard...


----------



## goat (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad to have you here RookieSmoker.  As far as a new smoker, everything I have besides an old Webber grill is homemade, so I cannot help you much.  Whatever you choose to purchase, learn it and learn to cook on it.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF RookieSmoker!!!


----------



## buddy (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey ROOKIESMOKER , glad your here.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Rookie...why orange and black??


----------



## rookiesmoker (Apr 3, 2007)

Why Orange and Black......

I am a huge Oklahoma State fan.  Just a saying here in Oklahoma.

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.  I love this site, and so do the belly's of all people that have been blessed with the great info that I get from it.


----------



## porky (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board.

Les


----------



## illini (Apr 3, 2007)

Well you have four choices
Electric
Gas
Charcoal
Wood

Notice how I arranged them in order....easy to operate down to demanding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...hey they are all true smokers!....but only one can be considered pure!....If you have enough wood and the desire!

One of each would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to SMF rookie


----------



## rookiesmoker (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a propane grill, threw it away.
Dad has an electric smoker, want more of a challenge


Currently, I am using a charcoal grill and making my fire to one side and putting meat on other side.  This works but can only smoke a few items at a time.  And also am currently starting with lump charcoal and adding wood chunks.  I would like to keep it this way because I do not have the space needed to store all the different types of wood.  I prefer to just go to basspro and buy the chunks of different wood types that I plan on using.

I guess I should have asked my question a little better.

I am looking at two different smokers, a CharGrill and the New Brausnfels Hondo Deluxe.  Both of these models are the barrel type with a side firebox.  I have been wanting to try my hand at sausages, so I think I am going to have to step up to the vertical smoker with a side firebox.

Any suggestions on a good brand, type, etc... of this type of smoker????


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF enjoy


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## msmith (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Rookie Smoker check out Tulsa Jeffs 5 day e-course. Get you a wood burner and let the smoke roll.


----------



## short one (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Rookie Smoker. As the folks have said all smokers make good Q. I'm a stick burner myself. Don't be afraid to ask if you have a question.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 3, 2007)

Rookie ..Welcome...


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Rookie -

Sounds like your on a roll,  Keep going!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Rookie!! It's nice when lurkers deside to sign up and join in the fun.

Enjoy the Forums!!


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Just buy one of each of the different types of smokers. Someday you will have a bunch anyway. Which ever unit you do select buy a larger size and you will not be disappointed


----------



## squeezy (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF !

Hope you enjoy hangin' out here and lookin' forward to some of your food pics.

Squeezy


----------



## r2rworld (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

